# scabby weird skin thing on the bridge of my cat's nose...



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

what the heck is this?

it's not on the tip of his nose where the pink is, it's on the bridge part where his fur is... just a few centimers up from the pink part. The other day I noticed that his nose had some black spots (almost looked like blood), no it's not fleas, he doesn't have fleas, and believe me I would know if this house had fleas!!.. and he absolutely never itches. Anyway, now it's like this thing on his nose is a cut or something, and it's almost turning into a scab? What the heck could it be?

He doesn't go outside. I'm on a high floor in a condo and the most he goes outside is on the balcony.

I am wondering though if it's a burn of some sort. He has been hiding in the utility room lately and I'm wondering if he burned himself on a pipe?

Any ideas... gosh I hope this isn't a growth of some sort


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Does it seem to hurt or be bothering him? If not, I'd watch it for a few days to see if it's really just a scratch that's scabbing over. If it doesn't seem to be healing, then off to the vet I'd go. 

Does he typically hide, in the laundry room or elsewhere? A behavior change like hiding when he normally doesn't is a sign that something is not right. So if it's not normal for him to hide, then I'd be concerned that he's hiding because of whatever is on his nose, rather than having gotten a burn while hiding.

If it doesn turn out to be a scratch, it will probably be a forever mystery as to how he got it... :lol:


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Does it seem to hurt or be bothering him? If not, I'd watch it for a few days to see if it's really just a scratch that's scabbing over. If it doesn't seem to be healing, then off to the vet I'd go.
> 
> Does he typically hide, in the laundry room or elsewhere? A behavior change like hiding when he normally doesn't is a sign that something is not right. So if it's not normal for him to hide, then I'd be concerned that he's hiding because of whatever is on his nose, rather than having gotten a burn while hiding.
> 
> If it doesn turn out to be a scratch, it will probably be a forever mystery as to how he got it... :lol:


thanks  he doesn't really hide as much as he is being a brat when he's in the laundry room :roll: . He knows he's not supposed to go in there, and the minute I open it, he runs it and jumps on the hot water heater!!, and gets behind the pipes where I can't get him!! I always have to persuade him out of there with one of his toys... thank goodness that works. I just went back there and sure enough, there are hot pipes back there... I wonder if he just burned his nose maybe. I'm also a bit concerned about ringworm, because it's kind of a circular patch, but we'll see. I'll watch it the next couple of days and if it doesn't get better, I will take him to the vet.

Also, it doesn't seem to bother him at all, not all all. He's not scratching it or anything. 

... but thanks. This cat is such a monster, I'm surprised this is the first weird thing he's had


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Could be a burn, could have started out as a small, unnoticed scratch until it scabbed over. I'd say not to worry unless it doesn't go away, or especially if it gets larger or changes in any way.

It also could be an eosinophilic granuloma, which looks 'scabby'. I had a cat who got them on his nose. Big, scary name, but easy to cure (until it comes back......and then it's easy to cure again......and again......). Some prednisone or depo-medrol does the trick.


----------

